# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Προενισχυτής με μπαταρίες Ελεκτορ.

## Μηνάς Παπαϊωάννου

Προενισχυτής με μπαταρίες απο το Ελεκτορ του 1997.Τον έχω κατασκευαση τρεις φορές!Την μια όπως ηταν στο άρθρο με τον φορτιστή του και μπαταρίες .Την δεύτερη με σταθεροποίηση τάσης 8+- βολτ και με τελικους TDA7294 ενσωματωμένο.Και τον τρίτο δεν τον ολοκλήρωσα μάλλον θα τον χρεισιμοποιησω με τον ενισχυτή που θα κάνω παλι (εκανα πλακέτες !!!)με ανάρτηση που έχω κανει για των τελικο του ελεκτορ 85 w/4om.Και θα τους βάλω σε κουτιά καλά .

----------

aktis (15-04-18), 

dinos.liaskos (15-04-18)

----------


## d.antonis

Μηνα ,ωραιες και τακτοποιημενες κατασκευες. Καλη συνεχεια. Πες μας και τις ακουστικες σου εντυπωσεις....

----------


## Μηνάς Παπαϊωάννου

Ευχαριστώ Αντώνη ακούγονται πόλη καλά .Αυτός με τα TDA κανει ενα ανεπαισθητο βομβο απο το δίκτυο αλλά είναι και με μικρο και μονο  μετ/τη.τον άλλο σύντομα θα ανεβασω βίντεο.

----------


## Μηνάς Παπαϊωάννου

Μερικές φωτο ακόμα

----------


## dinos.liaskos

πολυ ωραια και συμαζεμενη κατασκευη....επεσε πολυ δουλεια στις πλακετες...συγχαρητηρια  Μηνα!

----------


## Μηνάς Παπαϊωάννου

Ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνο .Να φανταστείτε οτι της δυο πλακέτες της εκανα με σιδέρωμα .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνο .Να φανταστείτε οτι της δυο πλακέτες της εκανα με σιδέρωμα .



ακομη δεν εχω μαθει να δουλευω με πλακετα τωρα αρχιζω σιγα σιγα...... οποτε δεν μπορουσα να μην σταθω σ αυτο το κρισιμο σημειο της κατασκευης!
ειναι ολοκληρη επιστημη κ αυτο! φοβερη δουλεια!

----------


## Μηνάς Παπαϊωάννου

Της πλακέτες της κολησα με ενα ANTEX 25W με φαλτσα μύτη .Αν είσαι κάτω απο τα 40 δεν χρειαζεται ουτε μεγενθυτικο φακό με φως .το πολυ-πολυ εναν μεγενθυτικο φακό απλό.καλάι 0,7 mm και φυτίλι ή τρομπα αποκόλλησης .και κολάας ενα ενα εξάρτημα στην αρχή και αν εχεις υπόνοιες για βραχυκύκλωμα ελενχεις γυρω-γυρω με το Μπουζέρ του πολύ μέτρου .Πάντως εγώ θαύμασα τον ενισχυτή που έκανες με λάμπες μπράβο .εγώ δεν έχω κανει τέτοιο ποτέ.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Της πλακέτες της κολησα με ενα ANTEX 25W με φαλτσα μύτη .Αν είσαι κάτω απο τα 40 δεν χρειαζεται ουτε μεγενθυτικο φακό με φως .το πολυ-πολυ εναν μεγενθυτικο φακό απλό.καλάι 0,7 mm και φυτίλι ή τρομπα αποκόλλησης .και κολάας ενα ενα εξάρτημα στην αρχή και αν εχεις υπόνοιες για βραχυκύκλωμα ελενχεις γυρω-γυρω με το Μπουζέρ του πολύ μέτρου .Πάντως εγώ θαύμασα τον ενισχυτή που έκανες με λάμπες μπράβο .εγώ δεν έχω κανει τέτοιο ποτέ.



φιλε μηνα εχω παραγγηλει ενα κιτακι απο απο τις κατω χωρες και θα το φτιαξω..για να κανω ενα πρωτο ξεκινημα με τις πλακετες και γιατι μ αρεσουν τ κιτ!
τωρα για το ενισχυτακι που ελεγες πριν...κ εγω δεν ειχα ξανασχοληθει με audio σε λυχνιες παρα μονο σε rf και πραγματικα ηταν δυσκολο....μεχρι τωρα!
διοτι τωρα κατι εμαθα και γω....! ειναι ξεκουραστικο και κανει το μυαλο να δουλευει..! φυσικα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα καλυτερο απο το ν ακους κατι να παιζει απο τα χερακια σου....οποτε σε κατανοω απολυτα για την πολυ ομορφη και λεπτομερης κατασκευη σου! δυστηχως ειμαι πανω απο 40...αλλα βλεπω ακομη καλα! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Μηνάς Παπαϊωάννου

> φιλε μηνα εχω παραγγηλει ενα κιτακι απο απο τις κατω χωρες και θα το φτιαξω..για να κανω ενα πρωτο ξεκινημα με τις πλακετες και γιατι μ αρεσουν τ κιτ!
> τωρα για το ενισχυτακι που ελεγες πριν...κ εγω δεν ειχα ξανασχοληθει με audio σε λυχνιες παρα μονο σε rf και πραγματικα ηταν δυσκολο....μεχρι τωρα!
> διοτι τωρα κατι εμαθα και γω....! ειναι ξεκουραστικο και κανει το μυαλο να δουλευει..! φυσικα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα καλυτερο απο το ν ακους κατι να παιζει απο τα χερακια σου....οποτε σε κατανοω απολυτα για την πολυ ομορφη και λεπτομερης κατασκευη σου! δυστηχως ειμαι πανω απο 40...αλλα βλεπω ακομη καλα!



Φίλε Κωνσταντίνε εχεις δίκιο όλοι ξεκινησαμε για να κάνουμε κάποια κατασκευή για να μας βγη πιο φτηνά απο μια αντίστοιχη εμπορική αλλά .Δεν μπορείς να έχεις κάποιο οικονομικο κέρδος .Αλλά στο τελος το κάνουμε απο μεράκι.Εγώ ένας λογος που ανεβασα το νήμα ηταν οτι το έχω δει το κύκλωμα  στο ίντερνετ πουθενά εκτός απο εναν ξένο τσέχος ή κάτι τέτοιο .Ενω έχω δει πολλές φορες εναν προενισχυτη του Ελεκτορ του 1995 νομιζω με τα διπλά τρανζίστορ mat02/03.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα και εγώ τον είχα ξεκινήσει τον προενισχυτή με τις πλακέτες του Elektor αλλά τελικά δεν τελείωσε ποτέ,έχω μόνο τις πλακέτες συναρμολογημένες.Μηνά δεν θα προτιμούσα αυτός ο προενισχυτής να είναι στο ίδιο κουτί με ενισχυτή.Δεν μου αρέσει που έχεις τόσα καλώδια μέσα στις κατασκευές και βλέπω ότι έχεις βάλει και απλά ποτενσιόμετρα.Εγώ δεν τον προχώρησα τότε γιατί κατάλαβα  ότι με πολύ ποιο απλά κυκλώματα μπορούσα να έχω πολύ καλύτερο ήχο.Ανέβασα και το pdf  από τον προενισχυτή.

----------


## Μηνάς Παπαϊωάννου

> Καλημέρα και εγώ τον είχα ξεκινήσει τον προενισχυτή με τις πλακέτες του Elektor αλλά τελικά δεν τελείωσε ποτέ,έχω μόνο τις πλακέτες συναρμολογημένες.Μηνά δεν θα προτιμούσα αυτός ο προενισχυτής να είναι στο ίδιο κουτί με ενισχυτή.Δεν μου αρέσει που έχεις τόσα καλώδια μέσα στις κατασκευές και βλέπω ότι έχεις βάλει και απλά ποτενσιόμετρα.Εγώ δεν τον προχώρησα τότε γιατί κατάλαβα  ότι με πολύ ποιο απλά κυκλώματα μπορούσα να έχω πολύ καλύτερο ήχο.Ανέβασα και το pdf  από τον προενισχυτή.



Εχεις δίκιο Σαρακηνό τοτε που τους Κατασκευασα σίγουρα για εκείνον που με τα TDA7294 ενσωματώθηκε.Τονν άλλο όμως είχα κανει μια πλακέτα του ελεκτορ παλι που είσαι ψηφιακά ποντεσιομετρα με DS...κάπως αλλά ποτε δεν δούλεψε .και έτσι έμεινε .Τον τρίτο όμως θα βάλω ,αμα τον κάνω ποτε apls και πυκνωτές πολυστερίνης εκεί που χρειαζεται.Τώρα με το ίντερνετ μπορείς να βρεις οτι θέλεις.Σε ευχαριστώ για το σχεδιο.

----------

